# MSR 044 Wheels



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey everyone, how's it going??? I'm intersted in these rims, i did a search and no help!! My q is: do these rims require hubcentric rings or not? Some say yes, others say no!! And if they do, where can i purchase the rings at and is there anything else i need for mounting?? i'm going with the silver 18x8's. Chrome ones look too blingy on my '05mbm. Haven't decided on rubber yet poss goodyear f1, toyo t1r, or bfg kwds. Any info greatly appreciated...Dave


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

look here;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10230


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Hey everyone, how's it going??? I'm intersted in these rims, i did a search and no help!! My q is: do these rims require hubcentric rings or not? Some say yes, others say no!! And if they do, where can i purchase the rings at and is there anything else i need for mounting?? i'm going with the silver 18x8's. Chrome ones look too blingy on my '05mbm. Haven't decided on rubber yet poss goodyear f1, toyo t1r, or bfg kwds. Any info greatly appreciated...Dave


_
Need_ hubrings? Well, you dont _need _them. I get the slightest of vibration only sometimes when I hit around 80+mph. You dont need anything else out of the ordinary for mounting. Silver will look very good on MBM.


----------

